
A Call for Blogs - ingve
http://khanlou.com/2016/01/a-call-for-blogs/
======
pzzld
I found myself in the same position of thinking. When I read twitter I get
just a quick emotional response.

I spend lots of efforts not to follow wrong kind of person in the twitter, but
it does not help much.

Blogs contain more information and often they provokes more resultative
thinking in me.

------
HoopleHead
stiobhart.net

